# Installing FreeBSD 9 RC3 on HP mini 110-3700



## freesbies (Jan 10, 2012)

I would like to install FreeBSD on a HP Mini 110-3700 netbook but I need some help to avoid confusion 
Can you guys tell me the steps to install it on this computer? The wireless card is from intel, atom n570, screen 1024x600. The xorg configuration is important too.

Thanks,
Filipe Machado PT


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

freesbies said:
			
		

> Can you guys tell me the steps to install it on this computer?


Handbook: Chapter 3 Installing FreeBSD 9.x and Later



> The xorg configuration is important too.


Handbook: 6.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## freesbies (Jan 10, 2012)

And the wireless intel card, is supported?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

Various Intel cards are supported. 

iwi(4), iwn(4), wpi(4), em(4), fxp(4), igb(4), ixgb(4), ixgbe(4).


----------



## freesbies (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, but is there any problem about Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n driver for freebsd?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE Hardware Notes


----------



## freesbies (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks SirDice


----------

